
Dinosaurs wiped out by asteroid, not volcanoes, researchers say - asib
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jun/29/dinosaurs-wiped-out-by-asteroid-not-volcanoes-researchers-say
======
rman666
Is this news? I thought this was the theory for decades.

